# 125 gal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well just thought i would share a pic of one of my tanks this is my bigger community tank thanks for looking and what do you think?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

nice tank, I like the pacu there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks ther rb and i have alot better pic of him in the non p section under the title i just had too if you wanted to look at a better pic.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think this is his pacu









i like the balas in there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice tank other then all the logs lined up all straight! Looks to organized imo


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The Bala sharks are looking great, but the pacu is still looking flawless. Definately on of the seetest community tanks on the board


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that pacu is flawless dude...n i like the sharks cool tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i think this is his pacu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks there mr freeze one day i will learn how to do this.Abb thanks for the comments everything is temperary in the tank right now i have alot more stuff to go in there the pic isn't that good there is nearly 50 fish in there you just cant see them very well,every house always have fishies in them also.thanks for the kind words there jan,the bala's are kewl but my black shatk and my rainbow are my fav,the three bala's are always swimming together and causing chaos on my smaller fishiesthanks you also fp there are kewl as hell to watch after a long days work well at least they are relaxing to me.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Beautiful tank, is that a Red tail chalceus ?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice balas. Others are platys?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That Pacu is going to outgrow your tank.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> Beautiful tank, is that a Red tail chalceus ?
> [snapback]1187857[/snapback]​


that is a pink tailed.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> Nice balas. Others are platys?
> [snapback]1187875[/snapback]​


sorry but no platy's


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> That Pacu is going to outgrow your tank.
> [snapback]1187881[/snapback]​


so i will just go and buy a bigger tank :laugh:


----------

